# Deroplatys desiccata : checking



## f.wattiez (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello,

My female laid the ooth on July 11th!

Maintained 28/30° and in an moist environment has! I thought that it was going to hatch around on August 11th.

I tried to check if this ooth is fertilized!

Here photographs!

small piece ooth cut out





and :





 

Bests regards, François!


----------



## ismart (Aug 26, 2009)

You probally should have waited a few more weeks before cutting into it.


----------



## f.wattiez (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello,

I cut out the end of the ooth, to avoid damaging other eggs. On the other hand I was impatient, I do not say the opposite ^^'

But one month and two weeks with 30° that seems to me long, Arthropodia, centers French breeding gave me 5 weeks like time!

Bests regards, François!


----------



## ismart (Aug 26, 2009)

I know how you feel. I become quite impatient as well when waiting for my ooths to hatch!  

I hope you get a great hatch rate!


----------



## f.wattiez (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks you


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]well Idk I was told that D.D. take about 8-7 weeks if that can help you I hope, the rest may hatch out 4 you.[/SIZE]


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes it looks like it could be any day now, someone boil water and get some clean newspaper


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Yes it looks like it could be any day now, someone boil water and get some clean newspaper


[SIZE=14pt]ha ha "I 1st thought oh you are going to make some tea and read us the news hibiscusmile" but then  ha ha babys  [/SIZE]


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 26, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Yes it looks like it could be any day now, someone boil water and get some clean newspaper


 :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 26, 2009)

hahaha, gotta love us!


----------



## albedoa (Aug 26, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> hahaha, gotta love us!


Is cutting into an ooth the only way to check for fertilization?


----------



## superfreak (Aug 27, 2009)

you could just wait and see


----------



## Mike (Sep 1, 2009)

I have had D. Desiccata ooths take up to 3 months to hatch before... also you should leave that larvae on a peice of plastic or someting in the same container and he will still hatch out fine.

I thought I had an infertile ooth befoe and did the same thing and i had a few of thoes that sorta fell out lol... and i just left them there on a quater and when the ooth ended up hatching the 4-5 larvae i had sitting there were gone.. so I assumed they hatched and lived too?


----------

